# Iutopia Open 2014 - Andorra la Vella, Andorra - August 30-31 2014



## osrubikmo (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you willing to increase your competition country number without having to travel out of Europe?
Do you like mountains and rol games?
Do you want to travel and compete right before going back to University?
This is a great opportunity for you!
Come to the first Andorran Open and enjoy our views of the Pyrenees Mountains!
Click here to register and more information!
PS: sorry, I wasn't allowed to translate information to english


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 13, 2014)

*Schedule*

Some news about the schedule


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 18, 2014)

We've got the poster!
Hope you like it, even thought it's in Catalan 
See you,
Pablo Oshiro


----------

